

Show HN: HN GeoIP Search: Find who and what on HN is near you - jfriedly
http://geoipsearch.jfriedly.dotcloud.com/

======
rkalla
This is wonderful.I just found 4 or 5 other HN'ers here in Tucson I would like
to touch base with.

------
teyc
Still getting 404. Some browsers can share their GeoIP.

navigator.geolocation.getCurrentPosition(showMap);

<http://dev.w3.org/geo/api/spec-source.html>

~~~
jfriedly
I didn't know about that but I think that would be a bit over my head. This is
my first web app and it uses strictly IP's to get location. If you can tell me
where you're located though, I might be able to help you with the 404 you're
getting. A lot of the bugs are very specific cases that will only show up for
one or two cities in the country.

------
martey
Are there plans to allow users to choose their location? The site thinks I am
in Easton, Pennsylvania, which is 150 miles away from my actual location.

~~~
jfriedly
There's now a wrong location link at the top of the page. Thanks for the
feedback!

------
jmaygarden
Pensacola, FL is close to Mobile, AL. So, my page is full of comments
regarding cellular phones (e.g. T-Mobile) that have nothing to do with
location.

~~~
jfriedly
I added an exception to fix this. You should see results from Pensacola now
too :)

------
MetallicCloud
I was hoping to find more people in Canberra, Australia. The only thing that
really came up was a meetup almost two years ago.

------
seabee
Accessed from my mobile, didn't register for obvious reasons - I hoped it
might use location services!

------
antihero
For the UK do we put United Kingdom or England? E.g. "Slough, United Kingdom",
or "Slough, England" ?

~~~
jfriedly
You should be able to use any of "Slough, UK", "Slough, United Kingdom,", or
"Slough, England" and the system will identify your country as everything
after the comma. It should then search for your query exactly and for what it
identified as your city, performing API calls on both users and items, for a
minimum of four queries. Sorry about it not getting your correct location in
the first place, the best GeoIP database available has only about 61% coverage
in the UK.

------
dglassan
Is there a way to sort results by date? All submissions for Sunnyvale, CA are
>1000 days old

~~~
jfriedly
Not yet, although I may be able to add that today. In the mean time, I added
code to make it also search nearby suburbs and the greater San Francisco area.
It should work for any of several other suburbs in SF too.

------
athst
Nice - it's really fast - what are you using on the back end?

~~~
jfriedly
It's Django with a postgresql database hosted by dotcloud (EC2 instance)

------
shadowpwner
404.

Edit: Nvm, back up.

------
nvictor
really cool.

